
The Rise of the Homepreneurs - jaybol
http://www.fastcompany.com/1707431/the-rise-of-the-homepreneurs
======
muhfuhkuh
I say the more people employing themselves (+1 or 2 others, perhaps
contracting out further work, as well) the better, as we'll then be less
dependent on multinational corporations for domestic hiring. We already see
what's going on in Japan with Zombie corporations and and the salaryman
culture sapping their entrepreneurial spirit.

The more dispersed our workforce is amongst small shops, the better we can
weather future economic downturns at least on a psychological level. It'll
also go a long way toward Small Business having a much larger say in
governance, perhaps even culminating in a Singapore- or Taiwan-style
healthcare system with compulsory coverage but price controls and subsidies at
the gov't level. It would remove one huge con of owning a small business,
anyway.

------
hugh3
I would like to declare a moratorium on all new word coinages obtained by
combining "entrepreneur" with something else.

That means you, femtrempreneur, homepreneur, kidpreneur, wantrepreneur (though
I do like this one) and mompreneur.

~~~
chc
"Wantrepreneur" is justified by virtue of being a true witticism rather than a
mechanical combination of a demographic + "preneur" — it's actually funny, or
at least meant to be. "Kidpreneur" and "femtrepreneur" are in the same vein as
"Bennifer" or "Brangelina."

------
dabent
Original Source: [http://www.contactme.com/blog/trends/the-homepreneurs-
growin...](http://www.contactme.com/blog/trends/the-homepreneurs-growing-by-
leaps-and-bounds/?display=wide)

Edit to put source at top. Also, looks like they fixed the site. They are
apparently running Drupal, which was throwing an error earlier.

------
pyre
7 out of 10 home businesses succeed? I thought that 98% of small businesses
fail? How can that be of 53% of small businesses are home businesses?

{edit} Well I guess the saying is that 'most' small businesses fail...

~~~
tomjen3
That depends on what it means for a business to fail. My dad had a small
consulting business at one point, it gave him some income, but it has been
shutdown now. Is that a failure? Would a small business which never made
money, but which the owners learned a lot running a failure? Is a business
that took full-time work, but which the owners never made more than minimum
wage running a failure? What they were unemployed at the time and closed it
because they had found a job?

------
forgotAgain
There's a problem with the math (from the graphic):

\- Homepreneur based businesses have revenues of 427,000,000,000

\- There are 18,300,000 home businesses of which 35% (6,405,000) make more
than $125,000

But 6,405,000 * 125,000 = 800,625,000,000

------
fbnt
I've always had the feeling that working 'literally' from home is a recipe for
heavy procrastination. I think I'd rather spend a little bit of money and get
some office space somewhere, so I can somehow force myself a routine, interact
with other human beings and so on. But maybe this is just me.

------
monological
what a garbage blog post. It doesn't even go into detail as to what these home
businesses do. Is the point of this post to make me feel better about myself.
To give me some hope that I too can start a business just like these people
since the stats are going up!

------
peteypao
@jeremyjarvis What are you talking about??

~~~
jeremyjarvis
Just a "tongue-in-cheek" play on words :)

